# Day 18 of my period!!! What's going on here?



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Just a little history.......I have two kids, the youngest is 5, and this summer dh and I decided to be a little more proactive in ttc #3. I started charting in July, and taking vitex in hopes to balance out my horomones and get a bit of normalcy to my cycles.

As far as I could tell before charting, I had anywhere from 35-65 day cycles and ovulated at least every other cycle. Since starting to chart in July, I've had two full cycles, one 35 days and very obviously ovulatory, with a nice biphasic pattern. The second was 45 days and very obviously anovulatory.

18 days ago I started this third cycle and I've been menstruating ever since! This isn't normal for me at all, even before I started charting. I'm assuming it's the vitex, but has anyone else had this happen? The bleeding isn't super heavy or anything, but I definitely need at least 3 pads a day, and every few days I pass a small clot, maybe an inch long. (Sorry if that's TMI!) 

So what I hope is that my horomones are just balancing and right now they're on some sort of estrogen kick but soon they'll be where they need to be, and this LONG bleed is just cleaning me out and getting me ready for some normal cycles! Could that be it? Any reason I should be worried?


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

18 days seems like a long time to be bleeding. If I were you I'd call your doctor just to be sure everything is okay.


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

I would take a pregnancy test just to rule out miscarriage.


----------

